# Cycle Truck



## King Louie (Jan 3, 2017)

Sorry but new to site and want to try posting new thread lol , so let's see those Cycle Trucks !


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 3, 2017)

Nice


----------



## sccruiser (Jan 4, 2017)

1949  CT.   Its all about the coolers ! LOL


----------



## Awhipple (Jan 4, 2017)

Very cool!


----------



## Jrodarod (Jan 4, 2017)

Welcome! We all ride CTs in my family..


----------



## Jrodarod (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## keith kodish (Jan 6, 2017)

My 95%original late 1942 cycletruck 



Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## King Louie (Jan 7, 2017)

Jrodarod said:


> View attachment 404917 Welcome! We all ride CTs in my family..



I believe I saw your Cycle Trucks at coaster Ride , I asked to take pic of them , nice !!!


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 8, 2017)

Here's my Cycle Truck


----------



## Colby john (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## rustystone2112 (Jan 8, 2017)

.


----------



## 39zep (Jan 9, 2017)

41 Roadmaster


----------



## sccruiser (Jan 10, 2017)

That is awesome !


----------



## Jrodarod (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## keith kodish (Jan 10, 2017)

rustystone2112 said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 406936
> 
> ...



Seen this one more than a few time,few extra lbs. Of accessories. [emoji6] 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## 1918 Ranger (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## 1918 Ranger (Jan 10, 2017)

Couple of my Cycle Trucks


----------



## Shawn Michael (Jan 10, 2017)

39zep said:


> 41 Roadmaster
> View attachment 407592



That is an awesome cycletruck. I love the frame shape and sign.


----------



## rustintime (Jan 14, 2017)

rain cleared out today and gave me a chance for family photo.. Worksman(couisn) looks to be from the mid 70's... Black one is mid 50's and the red CT is a 67


----------



## rustintime (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Esteban32696 (Jan 15, 2017)

LOVE THE PIX !!!!


----------



## kunzog (Jan 15, 2017)

Worksman


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jan 15, 2017)

My new purchase yesterday.. 1955. Been trying to find one reasonable..


----------



## b1kergal (Jan 16, 2017)

That's a nice one


keith kodish said:


> My 95%original late 1942 cycletruck
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jan 18, 2017)

b1kergal said:


> That's a nice one


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jan 18, 2017)

Love your truck...


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jan 18, 2017)

Wards Guy.. said:


> Love your truck...


----------



## vincev (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jan 19, 2017)

Wards Guy.. said:


> View attachment 411721



This is a custom seat I created with dual springs on the nose..


----------



## Shawn Michael (Jan 19, 2017)

That looks like a great project to me.







Wards Guy.. said:


> View attachment 410280 My new purchase yesterday.. 1955. Been trying to find one reasonable..


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jan 19, 2017)

Colby john said:


> View attachment 406917



Does yours have the offset sprocket?


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jan 19, 2017)

Shawn Michael said:


> That looks like a great project to me.



Thanks, I need it!!!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 22, 2017)

Saw these up close at the foothill flyers ride.pics dont do them justice.artwork is topnotch. Killer paint jobs. Very nice!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## BGordon (Jan 28, 2017)

Here are 2 of my Worksman's.  Finishing a restore on a 3rd one.


----------



## King Louie (Jan 28, 2017)

Birdzcad64 said:


> View attachment 415373



Is that roof strong enough to hold that cycle truck ? Lol


----------



## rustintime (Jan 29, 2017)

BGordon said:


> Here are 2 of my Worksman's.  Finishing a restore on a 3rd one.
> 
> View attachment 415388
> 
> ...



I saw that white Worksman on CL a while back... Looks like it a found a good home...


----------



## BGordon (Apr 30, 2017)

I believe I have done the finishing touches on this one!!


----------



## BGordon (Apr 30, 2017)

Soon to make into a Flower Shop bike for my wife


----------



## hellobuddy (May 1, 2017)

some great looking CT


----------



## Balloonatic (May 2, 2017)

Just picked this one up from a local caber... I'm told it's a 61. I swear I didn't buy it just to post on this thread... or for the CT ride coming up, really. It's my very first and only cycle truck. I always had a love/hate fascination with them. I liked them, but just didn't see myself owning one. Even the seller referred to it as a "beast", they take up room and are heavy and ungainly. But, I'm thinking to use it for a business so I found the excuse I needed and pulled the trigger.

I threw some licenses I've been saving on the basket  (I grew up in S. Pasadena since '62, so loving that one) , and made some other minor tweaks that made a big difference. More to come but ready to ride for a bit. The board has the ghost of the original signage that reads "Economy _____ Co. Norwalk Ca." If you know what goes in the blank, let me know?! It's a short word.


----------



## GTs58 (May 2, 2017)

It amazes me they were still using that chain guard in 61. It's so 40's.


----------



## tripple3 (May 2, 2017)

Economy Weed Co.
Just guessing....
Cool Truck!


----------



## rhenning (May 2, 2017)

The frame is newer than 1940s at it doesn't have the angle brace in it.  I think it has to be newer than 1952 for the frame change.  You can see the brace on my 1947 Truck.  Roger


----------



## Balloonatic (May 2, 2017)

Ad was dated to '61... you're right GT that chainguard does look out of place.. knowing Schwinn though they were likely using up dead stock. I think my serial number bears it out too, but gotta find and get an image of it to check. This one was originally yellow, and that paint resides below several skins of first red, then the current blue. Someday I may get the gumption (and a 55 gallon drum of Goof Off!) and try to remove all but the orig yellow... ah, one can dream.


----------



## Balloonatic (May 2, 2017)

I dig the giant Stadium glass reflector instead of the likely plastic in aluminum bezel that was probably supposed to be there... that's what's fun about cycle trucks though, they made them in so many eras, you can put stuff to indicate other decades if you like...


----------



## Jrodarod (May 3, 2017)

Just a reminder...  2nd annual Cycle Truck Convoy will be held June 11th 2017 at the Orange Cir in the City Of Orange CA.


----------



## None (May 3, 2017)

BGordon said:


> Soon to make into a Flower Shop bike for my wife
> 
> View attachment 459433




How beautiful. Love it!


----------



## buck hughes (May 7, 2017)

roadmaster cycle truck-word is they were only made 2 years.


----------



## mfhemi1969 (May 7, 2017)

39zep said:


> 41 Roadmaster
> View attachment 407592



Very cool, Love this cycle truck...... Now i am wanting one. Thanks for posting


----------



## Wards Guy.. (May 7, 2017)

It's rolling now!!


----------



## Balloonatic (May 26, 2017)

Just ran the serial number on my CT and it looks to be a 1956, (not 1961 as told to me by the seller) and actually produced on Valentines day that year.

I think that chain guard is still correct for 56, but wondering what pedals it would have had from the factory? I think it's supposed to have a sliding rail seat too.

I think it would have had Schwinn script grips with the tear drop outline too... if anyone has a used set for me, please LMK?

Any info on what's correct for 1956 CT that mine is missing is also appreciated. My photos are above in post #43.

We got a little convoy coming up in June for all you truckers... ain't she a beautiful sight?! be there! ... let them truckers roll, 10-4!


----------



## rustjunkie (May 26, 2017)

Here's some info on the CT:

http://schwinncruisers.com/bikes/cycletruck/


----------



## Balloonatic (May 27, 2017)

Thanks Scott! I scoured this page when I first got the bike... unfortunately, it skips from 1955 to 1959, no specific entry for 1956. The 55 has the feather chain guard, and the 59 shows the Phantom chain guard.... when did the switch take place? 

I've been told the phantom guard my bike has is correct for 1956 but it would be nice to see a 1956 dated ad, or catalog entry for CT though.

I'd love to see the actual pedals they used in 56 as well... my guess is the waffle pattern blocks, but there are several different versions of those pedals/end plates. 

Anybody have any documentation for what pedals they used in 56 for the CT?


----------



## rustjunkie (May 27, 2017)

Yeah I wish I could help but I know next to nothing about CT's. 
Maybe @looneymatthew or @Jrodarod will stop by with some info


----------



## Balloonatic (May 27, 2017)

Thanks, yes... any CT guys out there would love to hear from you... I really don't know much about them either, but now that I have one, I'm diggin' it!

@buck hughes - that roadmaster CT is BADD-ASS! Love the frame and that board is so cool.


----------



## outsider13 (Jun 8, 2017)

Here is my two, for me & Wifey. Mine Is a Worksman, hers is ? . hers is a real work/truck/cargo bike too. I have the original fork. Both bikes I got from Boeing corp. in Long Beach ca.


----------



## Krateness (Jun 21, 2017)

Here's a CWC/Roadmaster I'm doing as an older, late 30s/early 40s, gas station parts runner...


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 21, 2017)

Balloonatic said:


> Just ran the serial number on my CT and it looks to be a 1956, (not 1961 as told to me by the seller) and actually produced on Valentines day that year.
> 
> I think that chain guard is still correct for 56, but wondering what pedals it would have had from the factory? I think it's supposed to have a sliding rail seat too.
> 
> ...




How can one confuse a 61 serial with a 56 number? Using Schwinncruisers.com's serial lookup? *What's the serial number?*


----------



## Balloonatic (Jun 22, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> How can one confuse a 61 serial with a 56 number? Using Schwinncruisers.com's serial lookup? *What's the serial number?*




Please see post #54... The _seller_ said it was a 1961, but when I got it home the serial number revealed it's actually a 1956. I just took his word for it, but it didn't really matter much I bought it because I like it... I knew it was post war, just not exactly what year. When I got it home I looked it up.


----------



## OhioJones (Jun 22, 2017)

Where is Roland to chime in? Guy has over 10 CTs. He truly is the master of CTs.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 22, 2017)

Krateness said:


> Here's a CWC/Roadmaster I'm doing as an older, late 30s/early 40s, gas station parts runner...
> 
> View attachment 485137



Very nice! Let's see more of it when its finished please.


----------



## REC (Jun 22, 2017)

I'm sitting on the sidelines watching the posts fly by. (I'm on Vacation... which means I've been spending a lot of time in the shed and not so much at the computer!)
I'm in lust with the "Parts Getter"! that one is awesome! I like Buck's Roadmaster too.

I am down to two in boxes and one in need of overhaul - that will bring me up to a nice Baker's Dozen. I've gotten a bit off track, and got into some pretty cool pre-war stuff. Nothing to write home about as far as originality but cool to ride.

I've got the '48 frame sitting at the door waiting for color, but have to round up the rest of the pieces so they all go together and become the same color at the same time. The 18" '39 is still under a bunch of other parts that are slowly being moved, then it will go out.

Here's the most recent Cycle-Truck to get done - and it was finished over a year ago.
How about a Ross?





It didn't come with instructions, and information of them was scarce, so it got the "use what you have" treatment. It rides quite well, and I like the looks of it. I need to get the sign-plate done though. (It's in the shed..)




I'd like to get a Roadmaster (CWC) to add to the group, but have not found one close enough, or reasonable enough, to move on.
Maybe one day.
I wish I was close enough to have been able to join this ride! That would be SOOOO Cool!
REC


----------

